# Guess where this is...



## Handgunner (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought this may be a fun little exercise.  

We'll take a picture, that we have personally taken, and post it.  Then, we'll let people guess where it is and possibly name it.  If they name it correctly, or it's location, it is then their turn to post a picture, and the cycle begins yet again.

The idea is to show through pictures, different places in Georgia that maybe at one point, we have all shared.

I'll start with an old picture I took a few years back.  It was before we upped the picture size to allow for bigger photo's, so forgive me for it's size.

This is just for fun, so here goes.

Name the place, or location.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't even start to guess that one - but sure is a pretty place.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, so maybe it was a stupid idea...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Ok, so maybe it was a stupid idea...


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

I know I know! That's the old mill by the creek
No Idea.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 31, 2008)

Soque, during last year's drought?
Silly guess, I know.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I know I know! That's the old mill by the creek
> No Idea.




DING DING DING! 

Actually, it's Greshams Mill off Sixes Road in Holly Springs, GA.

Now, it's y'all turn... 

Mine was a poor example, but maybe y'all can post some better known landmarks or areas...


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay! Where is it?


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Okay! Where is it?



France


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

Although it's been about 25 years since I've been there... I'm going with Six Flags, but it's a ferris wheel of some sort.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Smokey, I almost posted a photo from Italy, so you were pretty close, but no cigar.
Handgunner, Nope, not quite.
I'm not going to give in as quick as you did.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Smokey, I almost posted a photo from Italy, so you were pretty close, but no cigar.
> Handgunner, Nope, not quite.
> I'm not going to give in as quick as you did.


I'm so weak.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Smokey, I almost posted a photo from Italy, so you were pretty close, but no cigar.
> Handgunner, Nope, not quite.
> I'm not going to give in as quick as you did.



I know....it was taken in Chicago!!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Smokey said:


> I know....it was taken in Chicago!!!!!


You are warm very warm!! Can you be a little more specific?


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> You are warm very warm!! Can you be a little more specific?



Chicago -- Navy Pier


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Smokey said:


> Chicago -- Navy Pier



We have a Winner! Your turn.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

No fair, he used Google.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> No fair, he used Google.


Article 27 section 13 in the rules states, Google is a legal method of research for identification.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> We have a Winner! Your turn.



I'm limited on what I can post since I am work.  This is the only thing I have on this PC.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Downtown Cedartown!!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Downtown Cedartown!!



Nope


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 31, 2008)

Parrot Ga


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

hummdaddy said:


> Parrot Ga



Nope


----------



## Stock (Mar 31, 2008)

Sylva NC


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

Stock said:


> Sylva NC



Nope


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is a question for you. Why does that ferris wheel turn when you scroll up and down on the picture? It only turns when I roll the ball on my mouse, but not when I drag the bar up & down on the right of the window.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Here is a question for you. Why does that ferris wheel turn when you scroll up and down on the picture? It only turns when I roll the ball on my mouse, but not when I drag the bar up & down on the right of the window.



Nope


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Smokey said:


> Nope



 That's funny Smokey. 

I have no idea. I tried it and it does not seem to turn for me.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Smokey, That's Tennessee.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Smokey, That's Tennessee.



Nope


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Allright Buddy!!! I'm on to you. I know it was in North Carolina at the end of January, I just have to nail down the town and I WILL!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Allright Buddy!!! I'm on to you. I know it was in North Carolina at the end of January, I just have to nail down the town and I WILL!



okay........but Nope


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just calling your bluff. I knew all the time it was Rockmart.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Pretty close to here.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Just calling your bluff. I knew all the time it was Rockmart.



You didnt fool me even for a second.  heck it was only a couple of months ago that I posted that same picture here in the picture taking forum.  I guess that means that it's your turn again.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay! This all I could come up with.  
I'll have to dig into some disk to find anything else.  
Shouldn't be too hard.
Hint: It ain't S. Ga.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

Alaska


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2008)

Somewhere that I do NOT belong for an extended period of time!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

That was the easy part. Now Where.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

Homer, Alaska


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice try!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

Glacier Bay, Alaska


----------



## Hoss (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe I'd be worse at this than I am with birds names so I'm going to sit back and enjoy the scenery unless someone happens to post a photo of my house and I happen to recognize it.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

GT-40 Guy said:
			
		

> Here is a question for you. Why does that ferris wheel turn when you scroll up and down on the picture? It only turns when I roll the ball on my mouse, but not when I drag the bar up & down on the right of the window.






Smokey said:


> Nope


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

Anchorage Alaska?


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Anchorage Alaska?



Your pretty SLICK, but not quite


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm gonna go way out on a limb here and say that "SLICK" part was a hint of some sort..


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> I'm gonna go way out on a limb here and say that "SLICK" part was a hint of some sort..



well "VALDEAZE (sp?) was gonna be my 12th guess.  I'll forfit my win to someone else seeings how I am at work and dont have anymore pics with me...........assuming that I actually got it right.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey I'm still palyin with the ferris wheel 

Valdeaze would have been my guess but makin the wheel move was more fun


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes SLICK was a hint and Valdez it is!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Yes SLICK was a hint and Valdez it is!


Ok, tonight it's Smokey's turn again!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Ok, tonight it's Smokey's turn again!



I dont get off till tomorrow morning.  I work 24 hour shifts .......but I did find one to post.  Not the best quality but here it is.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2008)

What you talkin about Willis. That's a great photo, but
I have no idea where it's at.
Hey, Wait a minute, that ain't the biscuit place is it?


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 31, 2008)

How about this one....


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> What you talkin about Willis. That's a great photo, but
> I have no idea where it's at.
> Hey, Wait a minute, that ain't the biscuit place is it?



Yep, thats the biscuit place aka Stilesboro Biscuits


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2008)

KDarsey ain't got a clue but sure would be a nice spot to kick back and relax on a hotday 

Nice picture for sure


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 31, 2008)

Biscuit place???  Address or GPS coordinates please.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 31, 2008)

ronfritz said:


> Biscuit place???  Address or GPS coordinates please.



3590 Stilesboro Rd (just past the fire station).


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 31, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> How about this one....



Tallulah Gorge?


----------



## Slim1218 (Mar 31, 2008)

Polecat beat me to it! Tallulah Gorge was my guess. That looks an awful lot like the place where we went swimming last fall (chilly but FUN).

Regardless of where, it's a very pretty picture


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 1, 2008)

polecat said:


> Tallulah Gorge?



Yeah, you got it. That is at the floor of the gorge. 
Beautiful place down there.


----------



## Mel (Apr 1, 2008)

Smokey said:


> 3590 Stilesboro Rd (just past the fire station).


I should have known that, my brother-in-law's dad used to own that store.  Is that the station you're at?


----------



## Smokey (Apr 1, 2008)

BabyMoons said:


> I should have known that, my brother-in-law's dad used to own that store.  Is that the station you're at?



YES


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 1, 2008)

This one may be hard, but I don't really have many that anyone might recognize.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Somewhere in north Georgia is as close as I can guess....


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 3, 2008)

polecat said:


> This one may be hard, but I don't really have many that anyone might recognize.


Sharptop Mountain?


----------



## Slim1218 (Apr 3, 2008)

Somewhere in Blue Ridge..?


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 5, 2008)

I was afraid it might stump everyone. It is from the top of Chesnut Knob, elevation around 3700 ft.,  looking at Dicks Knob. It is on what used to be Coleman River WMA.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2008)

Smokey said:


> I'm limited on what I can post since I am work.  This is the only thing I have on this PC.



Franklin, NC 

J.R.


----------

